# Tinh bột hẹ Heta có gì ưu việt hơn các sản phẩm khác?



## phươngGH (6/11/20)

Cu con nhà anh chị em dạo này hay bị táo bón quá các mẹ ạ, tiêu hóa không được nên bé rất hay bỏ ăn. Hôm trước thấy bố nó mua tích trữ sẵn hẳn chục cái thụt vì kêu con hay bị táo bón, mua sẵn về thụt cho đỡ phải đi lại nhiều lần. Em nghĩ mà choáng, anh chị em rồi mẹ em cũng chăm chút bé cẩn thận lắm, ăn uống đầy đủ chất, chứ cũng không phải bỏ bê gì mà bé hay bị táo bón quá. Cả nhà có mỗi “cục vàng” nên lo sốt vó. Em lên mạng search 1 hồi thì thấy có rất nhiều mẹ khen tinh bột hẹ Heta gold này hiệu quả cho bé bị táo bón rất tốt. Chiết xuất từ tinh chất hẹ tươi không chất bảo quản, có cơ chế tác động từ chất xơ mịn và 3 tỷ bào tử lợi khuẩn để trị táo bón cho bé, giảm biếng ăn, tăng cường sức đề kháng. Không biết có thực sự tốt như vậy không nữa, có mẹ nào dùng tinh bột hẹ heta gold cho con rồi cho em xin đánh giá xem nó có ưu việt gì hơn so với các sản phẩm chữa táo bón khác không


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (6/11/20)

Ối gái ơi, thụt nhiều không tốt cho con tí nào đâu đấy nhé, chỉ dùng khi không đừng được thôi vì cái này có thể gây bỏng rát, chảy máu.
Thậm chí mất khả năng đi vệ sinh tự nhiên của con nữa đấy nhé!
Tập trung chữa táo bón cho bé bằng đường ăn uống thôi!


----------



## Thanh Thanh (6/11/20)

Khổ ghê trước nhà tớ cũng vã mồ hôi hột về vụ con gái bị táo bón đây mom ơi. Thế mà từ ngày dùng tinh bột hẹ Heta Gold đấy mà đỡ hẳn đấy nhé.

Cái tinh bột hẹ này nó có hiệu quả ngay vì nó chứa chất xơ mịn gấp 200 lần so với hẹ tươi thông thường mà. Cho con uống vào cải thiện được hẳn táo bón với rối loạn tiêu hóa đấy, con bị táo bón cũng là do không nạp đủ chất xơ cần có trong ngày mà. Dùng cái này là đỡ đó! Đây này, nhà lúc nào cũng phải trữ sẵn trong tủ thuốc, cho con uống hàng ngày luôn.


----------



## phươngGH (6/11/20)

Thanh Thanh nói:


> Khổ ghê trước nhà tớ cũng vã mồ hôi hột về vụ con gái bị táo bón đây mom ơi. Thế mà từ ngày dùng tinh bột hẹ Heta Gold đấy mà đỡ hẳn đấy nhé.
> 
> Cái tinh bột hẹ này nó có hiệu quả ngay vì nó chứa chất xơ mịn gấp 200 lần so với hẹ tươi thông thường mà. Cho con uống vào cải thiện được hẳn táo bón với rối loạn tiêu hóa đấy, con bị táo bón cũng là do không nạp đủ chất xơ cần có trong ngày mà. Dùng cái này là đỡ đó! Đây này, nhà lúc nào cũng phải trữ sẵn trong tủ thuốc, cho con uống hàng ngày luôn.
> 
> View attachment 7460


Oh lợi hại như vậy thật à chị ơi? Em cũng mới đọc review thôi, không ngờ hiệu quả lại tốt vậy. tinh bột hẹ Heta Gold  này chị cho bé uống liều lượng như nào để có hiệu quả ngay như vây ạ? Uống thay nước hay sao chị nhỉ?


----------



## Thanh Thanh (6/11/20)

phươngGH nói:


> Oh lợi hại như vậy thật à chị ơi? Em cũng mới đọc review thôi, không ngờ hiệu quả lại tốt vậy. tinh bột hẹ Heta Gold  này chị cho bé uống liều lượng như nào để có hiệu quả ngay như vây ạ? Uống thay nước hay sao chị nhỉ?


Ko đâu gái ơi, như bé nhà chị, 4 tuổi uống 2 gói/lần x 2 lần/ngày. Còn bé nhà em không rõ bao nhiêu tháng, em thử gọi số 0985 695 106 này để xin tư vấn xem.
Mỗi độ tuổi sẽ uống theo liều lượng riêng đó gái ạ, không phải uống thay nước đâu em nhé, dùng cho con phải đúng liều, đúng lượng, đừng dùng bừa!


----------



## mai phương (6/11/20)

Riêng bé bị táo bón, hạn chế dùng ống thụt mẹ nó nhé!
Đọc bài nhà bạn này cảm giác như  nhà đang rất thiên về các món nhiều chất cho cháu, có thể đây cũng là lí do gây táo cho cháu đó.
Thay đổi thực đơn ăn hàng ngày cho bé, tăng cường chất xơ ăn nhiều các loai rau củ quả nhuận tràng như khoai lang, chuối, bơ, đu đủ chín, mồng tơi, rau dền,..Vừa đủ lượng tinh bột, và có thể thay thế bằng hạt ngũ cốc, yến mạch,..
Cho bé uống thật nhiều nước, kết hợp uống thêm sinh tố cho cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thụ các vitamin cần thiết.
Hạn chế cho bé ăn đồ ngọt, nước ngọt, đồ có chứa nhiều chất béo nữa nhé
Thử thay đổi khẩu phần ăn cho bé trc xem có đỡ không em nhé!


----------



## hoa lê nguyen (6/11/20)

Bé nhà tớ 19m, mỗi lần đi vệ sinh còn bị chảy cả máu, còi dí, ăn không hấp thụ nữa nên được có 9kg thôi ấy. Dùng đủ loại men tiêu hóa, kích thích ăn ngon cũng không ra đâu vào đâu.  Thế mà từ ngày được chị hàng xóm giới thiệu cho tinh bột hẹ heta gold này dùng thấy cải thiện hẳn. Uống 3 ngày là con đã đi vệ sinh bình thường rồi,nó chứa chất xơ mịn nhiều gấp 200 lần so với rau xanh hay lá hẹ tươi thông thường, tiêu hoá được nên ăn uống cũng ngon miệng hơn hẳn. Chẳng trách mà được khen ưu việt hơn hẳn các loại khác.  Mua đi em nhé, mua ở page này cho đảm bảo này, dùng để uống duy trì hàng ngày cũng được!
Heta - Hết biếng ăn, ngăn táo bón


----------



## phươngGH (6/11/20)

hoa lê nguyen nói:


> Bé nhà tớ 19m, mỗi lần đi vệ sinh còn bị chảy cả máu, còi dí, ăn không hấp thụ nữa nên được có 9kg thôi ấy. Dùng đủ loại men tiêu hóa, kích thích ăn ngon cũng không ra đâu vào đâu.  Thế mà từ ngày được chị hàng xóm giới thiệu cho tinh bột hẹ heta gold này dùng thấy cải thiện hẳn. Uống 3 ngày là con đã đi vệ sinh bình thường rồi,nó chứa chất xơ mịn nhiều gấp 200 lần so với rau xanh hay lá hẹ tươi thông thường, tiêu hoá được nên ăn uống cũng ngon miệng hơn hẳn. Chẳng trách mà được khen ưu việt hơn hẳn các loại khác.  Mua đi em nhé, mua ở page này cho đảm bảo này, dùng để uống duy trì hàng ngày cũng được!
> Heta - Hết biếng ăn, ngăn táo bón


Oh t cảm ơn ấy nhiều nhé, để t mua cho bé dùng thử tinh bột hẹ này xem sao, chứ giờ nhà t cũng không biết làm thế nào để cải thiện tiêu hóa cho bé nữa ấy. Mỗi lần đi vệ sinh đỏ mặt tía tái trông thương lắm


----------



## lan hương89 (6/11/20)

Em nghĩ là tinh bột hẹ sẽ tốt hơn hẹ tươi thông thường chị ơi
Vì vốn hẹ đã chứa rất nhiều chất xơ và có tác dụng rất tốt cho trẻ, đặc biệt có thể chữa các bệnh như cảm mạo, chữa ho khò khè, tiêu hóa nữa đấy ạ.
Loại này còn chứa bào tử lợi khuẩn có tỷ lệ sống sót cao nhất khi qua dạ dày và kháng sinh tự nhiên nên còn giúp trẻ tiêu hóa tốt, tăng cường sức đề kháng, ít ốm vặt


----------



## kiều linh (6/11/20)

Tinh bột hẹ Heta Gold thì ưu việt hơn hẳn các sp khác chứ mum ơi.
Riêng bảng thành phần đã chiết xuất từ tinh chất hẹ tươi không có chất phụ gia, chứa chất xơ mịn gấp 200 lần so với hẹ tươi, các loại rau xanh đã quá đẹp rồi
Ngoài ra còn chứa 3 tỷ bào tử lợi khuẩn giúp cải thiện táo bón và giảm biếng ăn trong 3-5 ngày nữa. (có 3 chủng bảo tử lợi khuẩn tiêu hóa)
Bé nhà chị mình, sau liệu trình 2 hộp, giờ tăng 2 cân rồi, nhìn trộm vía lắm. Nhà mum cứ thử cho bé uống xem có cải thiện không nhé!


----------



## phươngGH (6/11/20)

cảm ơn lời khuyên của các mẹ, các chị em nhiều. Gia đình e sẽ thử thay đổi từ thực đơn dinh dưỡng hàng ngày cho bé kết hợp với tinh bột hẹ Heta Gold đó xem sao ak. có hiệu quả nhất định sẽ review lại ạ


----------

